# 2 Am Bulldogs die in fire at pony sanctuary



## Pam Phillips (Jun 20, 2018)

This is near me and sad, these people take in horses and ponies, police are not treating as arson I am unsure why though as it happened in the early hours of the morning

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ews/dogs-killed-horse-sanctuary-fire-15449932


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That's such a shame . Poor dogs


----------

